#  Schulmedizin >   Stuhlgang >

## Anonymisiert

Ich habe jetzt schon einige Tage harten Stuhlgang.Zäpfchen helfen nicht. 
Kann man auch Freka-Cluss, 120ml nehmen ?
DAS IST EIN GEBRAUCHSFERTIGES EINMAL-KLISTIER ZUR REKTALEN ANWENDUNG.

----------


## josie

Hallo!  

> Kann man auch Freka-Cluss, 120ml nehmen ?
> DAS IST EIN GEBRAUCHSFERTIGES EINMAL-KLISTIER ZUR REKTALEN ANWENDUNG.

 Das ist dafür geeignet, aber keine Dauerlösung, wenn Du das Problem öfters hast, dann muß es ärztlich abgeklärt werden

----------

